# Please help me identify my Grandfather's camera from 1961?



## 35mmSlideFan (Oct 8, 2012)

Greetings,

Slowly but surely I've been scanning my Grandfather's 35mm slides. After investing such time and love in that project, I'm curious as to what camera he used to take them.

Attached is a tight crop of the only existing picture of him holding that camera. That photo was taken in the Summer of 1961, so it has to be before then. It seems likely that it was purchased in the United States, though anywhere else in the world is a possibility.

I know it's not a great photo, but any guidance would be appreciated!

Many thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2012)

Just a guess...one of the various Kodak Retina 35mm cameras...maybe??? We need Compur here!!! *HE could nail this* one I bet, in probably five seconds!!

Not sure though...it appears like it MIGHT be a "folder", with a down-swinging, gangplank-style *drop bed*, as opposed to a side-swinging "door" type folding mechanism. The two top-mounted dials with their inner dials in a different finish color, and the shutter-cocking lever's position, and the apparent dual view/rangefinder windows are clues...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2012)

35mm folding cameras + photos of - Google Search

Zeiss-Ikon Contina??? Voigtlander Vito?


----------



## 35mmSlideFan (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you Derrel! Those seem like steps in the right direction.

The Ansco Super Regent 35mm Rangefinder also seems close, but not quite right....

I should add that I know my Grandfather purchased "a 35mm camera" in 1953. The one pictured in my above attachment from 1961 may or may not be that one.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2012)

We need Compur or Mitica here...those guys KNOW old cameras! Yes, the Ansco Super Regent (made by Agfa for Ansco I believe,and sold also as the Agfa Solinet) looks similar to the camera shown in the fuzzy shot you have posted above,and yet,not quite like a match, I agree; both have the drop-bed style folding mechanism, which is what I THINK is shown in your grandfather's camera shot. Hmmm...the knobs on the pictured camera do not look quite the same as what I have seen on the SUper Regent pics at the links we're working from. OF course, there could be some variants, so...


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking at the lens and the current options, I am thinking it's the Ansco. Was your grandfather a wealthy man or an avid photographer? If no, then it may not have been the Zeiss. The Zeiss also had a dark ring around the shutter. The Super Regent had this odd, rather clunky interface. 





(Cameras Downunder Gallery - AGFA Cameras & Accessories/Agfa Ansco Super Regent. Germany)

However, looking closer there are some other things that don't make sense. There appears to be a sync from the top of the lens, and I'm not seeing any sign of the weird lensboard(?). The lens also seems too small relative to the body.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

Third look, it's definitely not the Ansco, which has a slight curve to it. It does look like a Zeiss, but with a different lens.


----------



## 35mmSlideFan (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you unpopular. My Grandfather was an avid photographer (took around 5,000 slides between 1953 and 1975), but he never processed his own film nor spent any time printing in a dark room.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

In this vintage, the Zeiss also had three viewfinder windows. The Contina II was different entirely..


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm thinking it had to have been the Vito III. These were mid-range viewfinder cameras in the period, and may be something an enthusiast would have used:


(The Voigtlander Vito III - Photo.net Classic Manual Cameras Forum)

Everything here looks right. There is a black ring around the lens, which I overlooked because it's different from the zeiss, but the front standard attaches to the lens in the right position, there is a curve in the viewfinder housing on the winder, the viewfinder sight appears round, sync at upper right of the shutter.

Now. If you're planning on shooting what pops did, be prepared to pay. As I suspected, this is a pretty rare build.


----------



## 35mmSlideFan (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW!!! Thank you unpopular! That does look awfully right.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

Given how most old Voigtlander models sell for under $100, and this one for over $400 I'm thinking that this was a very pricy model in it's day. Also being that it has an f/2 lens, I'm sure your grandfather payed a good amount for the privilege.


----------



## 35mmSlideFan (Oct 8, 2012)

Again, thank you unpopular!! Yes, photography appeared to be particularly important to him so it doesn't surprise me. In the late 1960's, he replaced this camera with the Canon TL.


----------



## panblue (Oct 8, 2012)

Does look a lot like a Vito. I had a Contina II and your camera doesn't look like one.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2012)

The camera in the old photo is CLEARLY a Vito. The horseshoe-shaped yoke around the lens front--dead giveaway...the round rangefinder window...the way the knobs are shaped and designed with the central circles, the odd, flat top plate, the drop-bed folding mechanism--and once again,that big,solid "yoke" around the lens...very strong clues that show up, even in a fuzzy old pic!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like a Contina ll  

Zeiss Ikon Contina II | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## unpopular (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ wrong rangefinder, no flash adapter on top.


----------



## compur (Oct 9, 2012)

It's a Vito III


----------



## 35mmSlideFan (Oct 11, 2012)

Tremendous thanks to everyone who responded to my query, and especially to unpopular who first made the actual ID.

Many thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------

